# Pine Island Sound Area - Shrimping??



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Never heard of people doing that around here but I just might not be in the know


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

Summer - Evening and nighttime negative low tides, wading turtlegrass flats with a headlamp to see their eyes light up, then dipnet. 

Used to do that while staying at one of the fishing shacks out in the sound. Pop them instantly in the fryer or on the grill. So sweet and delicious.

Haven't ever heard of anyone dipping them in the tide like they do over on the east coast.


----------



## john reid (Feb 6, 2017)

thanks...


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry, just realized you were asking for Winter specifically. Can't really speak for wintertime.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

They are here and are a little bigger this time of year but still better used as bait. Find any healthy grass flat in 3' or less water and they will be there. Best to do it on a calm night because wind makes them harder to see. Long handle nets are best because they are surprisingly quick.


----------



## john reid (Feb 6, 2017)

Ben said:


> They are here and are a little bigger this time of year but still better used as bait. Find any healthy grass flat in 3' or less water and they will be there. Best to do it on a calm night because wind makes them harder to see. Long handle nets are best because they are surprisingly quick.


Ok thanks for the info


----------

